# Placebo - 12 Photoshoot (x30 tagged)



## Claudia (14 Sep. 2011)

_ Corinne Day [1997]_



 
(1 Dateien, 3.864.238 Bytes = 3,685 MiB)

_David Murphy [August 1998]_



 

 

 

 

 
(5 Dateien, 21.120.137 Bytes = 20,14 MiB)

_Derek Ridgers [1997]_



 

 

 
(3 Dateien, 3.630.685 Bytes = 3,462 MiB)

_Hayley Madden [1996]_



 
(1 Dateien, 4.289.521 Bytes = 4,091 MiB)

_Levy [1998]_



 

 

 
(3 Dateien, 16.120.094 Bytes = 15,37 MiB)

_Magnus Hallgren [1996]_



 
(1 Dateien, 544.105 Bytes = 531,4 KiB)

_Outdoors [July 1997]_



 

 

 

 
(4 Dateien, 9.686.077 Bytes = 9,237 MiB)

_Rastoin [April 1997]_



 
(1 Dateien, 1.804.240 Bytes = 1,721 MiB)

_Tibor Bozi [1996]_



 

 
(2 Dateien, 3.214.036 Bytes = 3,065 MiB)

_Unknown Studio 2 [1996]_



 

 
(2 Dateien, 4.150.492 Bytes = 3,958 MiB)

_Unknown Studio 3 [1996]_



 

 
(2 Dateien, 5.123.628 Bytes = 4,886 MiB)

_Unknown Studio [1998]_



 

 

 

 

 
(5 Dateien, 13.640.321 Bytes = 13,01 MiB)​


----------



## Padderson (14 Sep. 2011)

etwas durchgeknallt, der Frontmann. Aber coole Mucke:thumbup:


----------



## Mandalorianer (14 Sep. 2011)

*Die Musik ist der Hammer , gehört zu meinen Lieblings Bands  :thx: Claudia:thumbup:*


----------

